# Cysts/pimples around anus & pooch



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

I had a newly purchased doe throw a surprise kid and she (the doe) went downhill fast after that. I wormed her and she's stabilized but she is still very weak and barely eating. She has lost a lot of weight and her coat is real rough. She stopped allowing the kid to nurse so we are bottle feeding the doeling. She has been looking a liiiiittle better these last few days but she is definitely not out of the woods.

The thing that is so strange to me is her under-tail area is swollen and has many small pimples or cysts on them. I cant tell if they are rupturing or not. They are fairly small, the between the size of BB's and peas. I have now noticed another doe in the herd has a few small ones under her tail as well so Im getting concerned. The 2nd doe is still healthy looking, pink eyelids, healthy appetite, etc, just a few pimples on her pooch area. The undertail area of the mother doe is also quite pale but I assume that is a sign of anemia from the worms. I dont have a picture but I can get one. Any ideas? 

p.s. She has not gotten any shots or vaccinations as far as I know besides dewormer. I didnt realize the risks of CL, CAE, Johnes, etc until now I am faced with an unknown, possibly contagious situation.  I have learned my lesson. Any recommendations on how I should proceed with a totally non-vaccinated, non-tested herd? Money is pretty tight right now so I cant afford to have blood work done on 15 animals.  Thanks Goat Spot.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

See if this link works - sounds similar

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=15585&hilit=sore+mouth+tail


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks KNP! This picture Stacey posted looks similar.

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 5th010.jpg

Ill take one of my own. Hey Stacey ... did you ever find out what it was?


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

If it is soremouth, the goat will heal up, but keep the virus dormant in her. When my friend thought her goat had it, she cultured and tested for soremouth, and it came back negative. Then she bred the doe back to the same buck and it happened again. The buck never got anything like it and neither did any of the does he bred. so, it was a :scratch:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

No I never did find out -- but I now have a much better vet so if it comes back again then I plan on having him do a thorough research on it! 

Apparently from what I can gather from my years with it is that its a virus of some kind. Doesnt matter if I "treated" it or not it still had the same cycle. It would go from nothing to a blow up in a matter of hours. THen it would be sore and the pustules would be oozing for a couple days. The kids would bite at it like it itched. It would slowly dry up and within 2 weeks it would be thoroughly gone. Over the past two years it has slowly run its course and I havent seen it in any kids. 

I dont worry about it anymore since it doesnt have any lasting effects and the kids are fine afterwards. 

ITs very strange indeed.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

In rabbits this is called Syphilis. I've not had it with my rabbits personally, but I do know of a rabbitry with it. Not sure if its the same with goats - but it sure does look and sound very similar!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I will have to look that up.

Is there any treatment for the rabbits?


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

No, it is a virus, I think once effected, the animals are then carriers. I've never heard of them dying from it, unless it gets on their face and they don't eat. And my vet book says rabbits showing symptoms should never be bred.

Its also known as vent disease, and fowl can be affected too, doesn't say anythign about other species though.

Maybe not exactly what you have in your goats, but possibly along the same lines??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Mostly it affected boys that I wethered. I dont remember if i kept any bucks or any does to see if its passed on. No buyers have mentioned it being an issue


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

Here is a pic Stacey. Sorry its a little blurry, she wasnt very cooperative about me raising her tail and taking a picture of her rear! The cysts/pimples have all popped, oozed (a clear, very slightly yellow pus, similar to what comes out of a human scab) and now they are on the mend. Is this similar to what you saw?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

looks like it - and yes once they are on the mend it gets that funny color to it and then slowly goes back to normal and normal sized


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks for your help Stacey! :wave:


----------

